# FAO TinkTinkTinkerbell



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

no you cannot steal them.

these are my show winnings
the rosettes and certificates- top row is reserve best in show, 2nd row is 1st places, middle row is 2nd places, 4th row is 3rd places and bottom row is 4th places. 









and my Codeh with his Trophy









now for my boys

Yaellin









Wraythe









Vanilla (RIP)









Uru'bean (RIP)









Tyrion









Tyailan (RIP)









Torin (RIP)









Toffee (RIP)









Tobian (RIP)









Severus









Serin









SaTrryn









Ryvan









Rydddlin









Rydan (RIP)









Rixon









Riven (RIP)









Riley









Rhage









Reuben









Remus









Qysan (RIP)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Phury









Phoenix









Osen (RIP)









Obsidian (RIP)









Naethryn









Muffin (RIP)









Micah (RIP)









Martris (RIP)









Lupin (RIP)









Lucifer









Lorlen (RIP)









Loren









Leighton (RIP)









Laisren (RIP)









Kyrin (RIP)









Kyddin









Krevan









Kirin (RIP)









Jerrick









Jaston









Humbug (RIP)









Gwenvael (RIP)









Eldunari (RIP)









Eihbear (RIP)









Dusty (RIP)









Dorrien









Deloi (RIP)









Crunchie (RIP)









Crumpet (RIP)









Coren









Cookie (RIP)









Codeh (RIP)









Brisingr (RIP)









Briec









Braxton (RIP)









Asher









Araxis (RIP)









Akkarin (RIP)









Aeris









Adurna (RIP)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh what amazing ratties! and i think you will find i can steal them 

i actually did laugh out loud that the pic of Rhage, is he being tickled?

love the one of Serin in the hammock 'yes...... may i help youuuuuuuu?'

is Krevan a rex coat?

you have such lovely boys!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh what amazing ratties! and i think you will find i can steal them
> 
> i actually did laugh out loud that the pic of Rhage, is he being tickled?
> 
> ...


yes i was tickling him, i dont think he was happy about this. 
yes krevan is a rex coat, so is torin, naethryn, lucifer and micah
i know i do, which why i like making people jealous with threads like these :aureola:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> yes i was tickling him, i dont think he was happy about this.
> yes krevan is a rex coat, so is torin, naethryn and micah
> i know i do, which why i like making people jealous with threads like these :aureola:


well you have certainly made me jealous lol and ratty broody 

so if you dont mind me asking, who lives with who, whos the diva of the clan and whos the grumpy pumpy ones lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

do you mean the current ones?

Riley lives alone
Severus also lives alone
Phoenix, Ryvan, Coren and Loren live together
Wraythe, Rhage, Phury and Serin live together
Asher, Dorrien, Jaston, Lucifer and Tyrion live together
Aeris, Briec and Kyddin live together (used to be a group of 12, but they all got old, these are the only 3 left).
Rydddlin, SaTrryn, Naethryn, Yaellin, Krevan, Jerrick and Remus live together
and Rixon and Reuben live together

riley is grumpy, 
severus is shy
rixon is grumpy, but so is reuben
lucifer is a monster, yet you can always manage to forgive him
rydddlin is a squealer
remus and jerrick are very shy
aeris and briec are getting near the end, both are over 2 years old. 
kyddin was half of the terrible twosome along with his brother Codeh (RIP). 
i did and still do have favourites. Eldunari, Cookie, Dusty, Rydan and Rydddlin


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ah its funny how you can always manage to forgive them no matter what they do isnt it :lol:

i love all the different personalities they all have!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! 

What makes a show rat exactly? Like what are the requirements?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, Uru'bean - what a handsome fellow! I mean they all are, but Uru'bean... Swoon!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

You will find all these ratties are being stolen by ME:aureola::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> What makes a show rat exactly? Like what are the requirements?


the show wasnt a nrfs show or anything like that, it was a small forum show, 20 people entered rats, 60 rats entered, 10 of them being mine  at the time i had about 17 rats between the ages of 3 months and 18 months, all healthy as anything, i choose 10 of the best of those, in my eyes anyway, and entered them into every class they could compete in, some rats were entered into about 5 classes. some of the rats never got placed, others got mostly first when they were entered. 
i entered gwenvael into my last show, a few days before the show he got a bit respy, so at the last minute i swapped him with another rat, the other rat won a 1st prize in the show. 
here are the prizes my boys won from 2 of the 3 shows i went too:
4th place - best dumbo ears - Brunel Eldunari
4th place - best rescue - Brisingr
4th place - best marked - Brunel Micah
4th place - best marked - Briec
3rd place - best pointed/shaded - Ansbrook Torin
3rd place - best pointed/shaded - Brisingr
3rd place - best top ear - Brunel Leighton
3rd place - best marked - Gwenvael
2nd place - best rex/d-rex -Ansbrook Torin
2nd place - best rex/d-rex - Brunel Micah
2nd place - best pointed/shaded - Brisingr
2nd place - best adult buck - Brunel Codeh
2nd place - best non breeder bred - Gwenvael
1st place - best marked - Brunel Codeh
1st place - best shaded/pointed - Eihbear
1st place - best adult buck - Brunel Micah
Reserve best in show - Brunel Codeh



Maltey said:


> Oh my, Uru'bean - what a handsome fellow! I mean they all are, but Uru'bean... Swoon!


he was a rescue rat from [email protected], my breeder friend saw staff picking him up by his tail and laughing as he squealed in pain, she demanded to the manager that she have him, she then gave him to me. he was an extremely shy rat, to the point he would hide as soon as you come into the room. nearer the end of his life he did start to let me stroke him through the bars of the cage. but yes he was one of the most beautiful rats ive ever seen.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Poor baby 
This show, is it an online show or you went somewhere? And this forum or another? I'd like to get into showing more, just pets categories, so I'm just interested


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Poor baby
> This show, is it an online show or you went somewhere? And this forum or another? I'd like to get into showing more, just pets categories, so I'm just interested


i went to swindon which isnt far from me as the owner of the forum lives there. it was held at her house twice a year. it was called the ratcage forum, i was banned from the forum after the owner accused me of abusing my boys, so i told her what i thought of her. :aureola: i havent been to a show since because the tanks i have dont qualify for nrfs shows and they cost alot to modify, as well as entry fees, fees for each rat entering each catergry, and joining fees to the nrfs.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know exactly who you mean CRL!
I too was on that forum and got banned.
Very petty.
And one of the boys I had off them has been respy on n off from a year old to present day 20 months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

There is a forum that I haven't been banned from ohhh my :aureola:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I know exactly who you mean CRL!
> I too was on that forum and got banned.
> Very petty.
> And one of the boys I had off them has been respy on n off from a year old to present day 20 months.


i had quite a few boys from her, only 2 left, aeris and kyddin. had 2 of her boys get pts on the same day. 1 of her boys, adurna, died at 7 months old, she knew the line had early death in males. 
i know things about her that would make people disgusted


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I remember you saying about your poorly rats off her in an old thread.
I was and are disgusted with her and the other breeder I got my humpfrey and cleroy off.
It's cleroy who's suffering with RI's I emailed her and surprise surprise I never got one back. I was only saying that this boy has on going infections and I thought she should know.

My nxt lot will be from Lyn at Brammocks and altas Rattery.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Yes I remember you saying about your poorly rats off her in an old thread.
> I was and are disgusted with her and the other breeder I got my humpfrey and cleroy off.
> It's cleroy who's suffering with RI's I emailed her and surprise surprise I never got one back. I was only saying that this boy has on going infections and I thought she should know.
> 
> My nxt lot will be from Lyn at Brammocks and altas Rattery.


i informed her twice that 2 of the boys i got from her died. the first was deloi, she deleted the comment from her rattery page. the 2nd was Kirin, who i liked, i asked her if i could have him, without any second thought she said yes. after he died i told her, she didnt comment on it at all, just point blank ignored it, only 1 person on the whole rattery page said anything, and it was someone i didnt even know and 2 week after i had posted it.

she dosent care about the rats she breeds after you have paid for them. she didnt care when adurna died suddenly at 7 months old, she just went online and started having a slagging match about it with another breeder, who had sold her the dad of the litters, and distinctly told her not to breed from him as there was early death and hormonal issues in the line. she breed from him twice, i had 3 boys from the 2 litters, Adurna, Deloi and Kirin.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've heard you two discussing this person before. I think I'll just save myself the hassle and steer clear!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Your guys are gorgeous!!!! How do you find the time to clean out never mind free range all those guys. I love showing. I love talking to nice normal folk that don't make faces when you say you have pet rats. In Scotland we have a show every 2 months and this will be my 5th show on Saturday the 16th of Feb. It is not all breeder rats, there is a mix. There is a pets section and a rosette for best rescue. Sorry to go off topic but back on track fab photos and thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Your ratty family is fabulous! Where is the best place to get a pet rat? I am always slightly dubious of pet shops. (In fact, more than slightly)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Your ratty family is fabulous! Where is the best place to get a pet rat? I am always slightly dubious of pet shops. (In fact, more than slightly)


thankyou. i have 21 boys left and have since added 4 other boys to the ones pictured.

my first rats were petshop, i was lucky that they were easy to handle and not shy. some of the ones i have had since have been extremely shy and hate to be touched, whereas others are so docile.

i would try a breeder. i dont know where you are in the country but im sure there will be a breeder near you. this is a list of nfrs breeders http://www.nfrs.org/NFRS_Breeders_List.pdf but it dosent contain every breeder, and just because a breeder s on the list dosent make them any good. 
i would personally recommend Ansbrook and Brammocks from that list.


----------

